# Wilson combat



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone here have any experience with any of the wilson combat custom handguns? In my latest CONCEALED CARRY mag they did an article on a ‘EDC’ 9mm that looks pretty sweet. But the pricetag about stopped my heart!:vs_shocked:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If their handguns are as good as the Wilson mags I've got, . . . they're awesome.

Just make sure you take your big checkbook, . . . the little one won't cut it.

Kimber (if you like them) makes a good lookin' little 1911 in 9mm, . . . and I don't have any complaints with this S&W Shield I've got, . . . it's a 9mm shooting son of a gun.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wilson's are top of the line and right out of my league.

IF you can afford one, I would do it, or for lesser money a Performance center one from S&W.

I do my own custom work on them for myself and are as good as theirs are.

I have been in the business of building them for over 45 years.

I do use a lot of Wilson parts on builds.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

IF I decide to get one, and that’s a big IF, it will be financed and paid on monthly. I need to think long and hard on this.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I put Wilson Combat Firearms in my Dream Firearm Category! I sure like the Vickers Elite Tactical;


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

All that money for half a star LOL.....The ratings are hilarious...I mean you can go from a 4.5 on a Hi Point to a 5.0 on a Wilson.....Check out Buds page ROFL! https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog...son+Combat/Wilson Supergrade Tactical .45acp/

BTW I own a Supergrade Tac


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have bought and sold a few, never shot one. Resale is very good if you don't like it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Funny; a buddy at work and I were discussing handguns. He's a handgun nut. He was saying he paid over two grand for a Wilson Combat and assured me it was worth every penny. He's simply got more pennies than I do.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

If you want a premium 1911 without the Blue Blood price tag, check out Dan Wesson. It's the best of both worlds, you get a fabulous handgun and you get to keep some of your money. For what you get from them, I don't understand spending $3000-6000.

Dan Wesson ECO - Dan Wesson

Dan Wesson Guardian - Dan Wesson


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> If you want a premium 1911 without the Blue Blood price tag, check out Dan Wesson. It's the best of both worlds, you get a fabulous handgun and you get to keep some of your money. For what you get from them, I don't understand spending $3000-6000.
> 
> Dan Wesson ECO - Dan Wesson
> 
> Dan Wesson Guardian - Dan Wesson


No doubt.
I have some Taurus 1911's. I had the local range owner try one. He is a sponsored shooter. He was blown away by the Taurus 1911. Trust me; Dan doesn't pull punches. He had no iea how good the Taurus 1911 is.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm no expert. But have several 1911s. My favorite is the Desert eagle 1911 by Magnum Research. I have 2 of their 45s and first shot has always been dead center.
They also make it in 9mm.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Custom Handguns done well do outperform off the self versions. I have never shot a Wilson but I have shot a Les Baurer. Incredible is all I can say. Most Gurus rate the Wilson higher than that.


----------

